# picked up a 07 700 as a none runner



## philhofer (Oct 27, 2013)

new battery and gas its running but in order to make it go forward i have to put it in reverse when i turn on 4x4 the front wheels go backwards the rear go forward im stumped is it possible wrong rearend or diff or somebody put something together wrong is it possible be electrical


----------



## philhofer (Oct 27, 2013)

philhofer said:


> new battery and gas its running but in order to make it go forward i have to put it in reverse when i turn on 4x4 the front wheels go backwards the rear go forward im stumped is it possible wrong rearend or diff or somebody put something together wrong is it possible be electrical


rear ring gear is on passenger side of diff


----------



## JDGeorgian_green350 (10 mo ago)

philhofer said:


> new battery and gas its running but in order to make it go forward i have to put it in reverse when i turn on 4x4 the front wheels go backwards the rear go forward im stumped is it possible wrong rearend or diff or somebody put something together wrong is it possible be electrical


i honestly have no idea lol... sounds like u got a bit of a project on ur hands


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I would say someone has put the wrong rear gear case in it. No other way that can happen that I know of.


----------



## philhofer (Oct 27, 2013)

Seems like it thanks for the update


----------

